# New 10 Weight



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I'm gonna give the 3-Tand T-90 reel a whirl. I'm putting it on a new Sage Motive 1090-4. My buddy, Lamarr, at Cabelas suggested the reel to match the rod. They were both on sale Sunday and I couldn't resist. Rod, reel, line, backing and tax totaled $752. Hard to beat that. I hate Cabelas! The last time I walked in there, I walked out with a new Kimber Custom TLE 1911 in .45 acp. That place costs me money!!! :spineyes:


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll be very interested in how that 3-Tand reel performs for you


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

New **** rig?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

8weight said:


> New **** rig?


Naw, I have a 12# for that. This is more a surf rig, maybe jacks & bigger reds.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Worm Drowner said:


> Naw, I have a 12# for that. This is more a surf rig, maybe jacks & bigger reds.


Nice! Slime her up!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I have a new Echo 11 weight with the tags still on it if anyone is interested. Four piece.


----------

